# 1000 watt lights



## vitocorleone (Aug 19, 2007)

The guy at the grow store is only selling 240v 1000 watt lights----he says that the 120v 1000 watt lights have a flaw and over heat....... unless they have major inbuilt cooling fans........ has anyone else heard this? And what does it really mean to go 240v instead of 120v?
Peace, 
Vito


----------



## Growdude (Aug 19, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> The guy at the grow store is only selling 240v 1000 watt lights----he says that the 120v 1000 watt lights have a flaw and over heat....... unless they have major inbuilt cooling fans........ has anyone else heard this? And what does it really mean to go 240v instead of 120v?
> Peace,
> Vito


 
This is Bull. and 240v means you dont have a place to plug it in.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 20, 2007)

would it be brand/type specific??

I have a coolstar 1000w ballast with MH and HPS bulbs with 
open reflector with no cooling ducts and im having no issues
with it what so ever.

Now the heat given off the bulb is another story.  I keep a fan
pointed at it, room gets to about 85F.


----------



## jjsunderground (Aug 21, 2007)

if you have the money, i would discard this guys information and go with a bell light system from  westcoastgrowers. these are the best lights available in my opinion. they have lumatek digital ballasts.


----------



## mendo local (Aug 21, 2007)

240volts runs less amperage compared to 110. 240 vlt runs 4.5 amps....110 runs 9-10 amps.
I have 4 1k lights and never have had a problem. I always have a small table fan blowing on them so they stay cool. Good luck with your grow!


----------



## mendo local (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry forgot this.... So instead of having 1 light on a 20 amp 110 circuit at 10 amps. You can have multiple lights on a larger circuit w/ 220.
In my case I run 4 1k lights(20 amps) on a 30 amp dbl breaker. If I was running 110 I would have to use 4 seperate circuits to acheive the same goal. AND (imo) 220v seems to use less power.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 23, 2007)

To me it sounds like 240v is better....I'm probably going to go with the 1000 watt 240v......thanks for the replies......
Peace, 
Vito


----------



## KADE (Aug 23, 2007)

It depends how your power is billed... on a industrial building (and some commercial) the meter's bill price is set everyday by the amps drawn... so running 220(240) will save. 
On residential properties... ur billed by kwh... which will be the same... 110, or 220.



			
				mendo local said:
			
		

> sorry forgot this.... So instead of having 1 light on a 20 amp 110 circuit at 10 amps. You can have multiple lights on a larger circuit w/ 220.
> In my case I run 4 1k lights(20 amps) on a 30 amp dbl breaker. If I was running 110 I would have to use 4 seperate circuits to acheive the same goal. AND (imo) 220v seems to use less power.


----------



## mendo local (Aug 23, 2007)

Billing might be fairly close KADE. But if u run 220 u can run upto 8 1k  lights on a circuit versus 1 light per 110 circuit. My electric bill is around $1000 a month. Sux but worth it!


----------

